# Longley-Rice Irregular Terrain Coverage Maps



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

I know the FCC website shows the basic coverage areas for every station in the country, based on the basic "circular" coverage map. But, there is also the Longley-Rice Irregular Terrain Model that takes into account the terrain of the area. I've found random maps for various stations but was wondering if there is a more specific source for these where you can look up any station.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Not certain, but I have observed that www.antennaweb.org appears to take terrain into account.

I have used their maps to move around know (to me) irregular topological areas and it seems to follow.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

akron05 said:


> I know the FCC website shows the basic coverage areas for every station in the country, based on the basic "circular" coverage map. But, there is also the Longley-Rice Irregular Terrain Model that takes into account the terrain of the area. I've found random maps for various stations but was wondering if there is a more specific source for these where you can look up any station.


I am not aware of any Longley-Rice Coverage maps that are prebuilt. You can make your own using Radiomobile.
http://www.cplus.org/rmw/english1.html
The data for the TV station is here:
http://www.fcc.gov/mb/video/tvq.html
I have used Radiomobile to see how hard it would be to get WWNY-DT in Watertown, NY. (I can't)


----------

